# EXE-Datei mit Java und Eclipse



## MadMax2581 (23. Oktober 2007)

Hallo alle zusammen.

Ich hab mal wieder ein Problem bei dem ich nicht so recht weiter komme. Vielleicht bzw. hoffentlich kann mir jemand helfen.

Ich hab im letzten halben Jahr ein grösseres Java-Eclipse-PlugIn-Projekt umgesetzt und damit meine ersten Erfahrungen mit Java gesammelt. Hab jetzt ein neues Projekt erhalten, bei dem sich jetzt aber ein riesen Problem ergibt.

Vorgegeben ist das das Projekt mit Eclipse und als EXE umgesetzt werden soll. Der Grund dafür ist, dass das Teil auch auf Windowssystemen ohne die JVM laufen soll und auch über Konsole aufrufbar sein muss. Das ist ja mit einer .jar nicht möglich, oder?
Dadurch das ich jetzt schon gute Erfahrungen mit Java gesammelt habe, möchte ich das Projekt auch wieder damit umsetzen.

Ist es möglich das ganze zu bewerkstelligen ohne das das ganze riesig wird, wenn ich die JVM irgendwie mit gebe?

Hätte jemand ne Idee?

Gruss Max


----------



## Tobias Köhler (23. Oktober 2007)

Vielleicht kannst du ja hiermit etwas anfangen, aber ich glaube das JRE muss dennoch installiert sein


----------



## Zinken (23. Oktober 2007)

Versuch es doch mal hier: http://gcc.gnu.org/ oder hier: http://jnc.mtsystems.ch/ oder gib in Google einfach 'javacompiler' ein.


----------

